# Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab Uber X?



## Prostix (Apr 5, 2019)

I am totally new, just signed up to drive. I have tons of questions, but here one. I have a Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab (seats 6, including driver). I am listed as Uber X. My questions is shouldn't I qualify as an Uber XL? I called support and that said that they would have to look to see if it is on the list? Any information?

Thanks


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The requirement for XL states as follows: *Have 7 factory-installed seats and seat belts. *So, no, your truck does not meet XL requirements. Case closed.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

All $$$ you make will go back in your gas tank...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Putting people in the bed doesn't count lol 
7 seatbelts like Tom said. 350 or a 286?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Bolt another bench to the bed and you're good to go.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Putting people in the bed doesn't count lol :smiles:


Wish it did. In that case I wouldn't mind driving the Fri/Sat bar crowd. Put the pukers back there and literally just rinse and repeat. :biggrin:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Now that would make an interesting pool ride. Cuddle pile in the back, climb in.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Now that would make an interesting pool ride. Cuddle pile in the back, climb in. :smiles:


Life could be so much more fun without all those safety regulations!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Life could be so much more fun without all those safety regulations!


Would a few ratchet straps across the top of the pile count as seat belts?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Would a few ratchet straps across the top of the pile count as seat belts? :smiles:


You could use those bungee cords to keep them in place.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> You could use those bungee cords to keep them in place.


That would allow a little more freedom of movement for position switching but might not be as useful at holding them down should an accident occur. I think human trials are required for further study.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> That would allow a little more freedom of movement for position switching but might not be as useful at holding them down should an accident occur. I think human trials are required for further study. :smiles:


In an accident tgey would hope they had enough cushion of other people around them not to get hurt. But some reasonable collateral dammage is to be expected.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

XL means that you have a third row. You are an X driver only. Try driving during winter time. Surges will pop up more, pax are more likely to tip in bad weather and not to mention less ants on the road. Driving that gas guzzler for 60 cents a mile, I’m sorry to tell you, but you don’t stand a chance in hell to make a profit for yourself.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> In an accident tgey would hope they had enough cushion of other people around them not to get hurt. But some reasonable collateral dammage is to be expected.


Yeah would definitely need a waiver of some sort saying I accept the risks because this should be fun.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> Now that would make an interesting pool ride. Cuddle pile in the back, climb in.


Just make the truck bed leak proof, fill with water, then you can offer a true pool ride.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Prostix said:


> I am totally new, just signed up to drive. I have tons of questions, but here one. I have a Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab (seats 6, including driver). I am listed as Uber X. My questions is shouldn't I qualify as an Uber XL? I called support and that said that they would have to look to see if it is on the list? Any information?
> 
> Thanks


Brother your mpg is too low for Uber X.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber pays you 60 cents per mile. You spend 20-30 cents per mile for gas only. You can’t earn any money with this car.
People are struggling to earn money with even Prius these days.


----------

